
UK Government invests £60m in Skylon plane - danrice
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/uk-government-invests-60m-in-skylon-plane-that-can-fly-from-london-to-sydney-in-4-hours-a6718081.html
======
nthcolumn
Great news for the onepercentia.

